# Umzug der Global Netcom GmbH



## Anonymous (20 April 2005)

*Umzug*

Umzug der Global Netcom GmbH, willkommen im wilden Osten!


----------



## Counselor (20 April 2005)

*Re: Umzug*



			
				Phänomenologe schrieb:
			
		

> Umzug der Global Netcom GmbH, willkommen im wilden Osten!


Leider werden die bei uns am Proxy gefiltert
	
	



```
Your request was denied because of its content categorization: "Spyware;Security PG"
```


----------



## A John (20 April 2005)

*Re: Umzug*



			
				Phänomenologe schrieb:
			
		

> Umzug der Global Netcom GmbH, willkommen im wilden Osten!


*Und noch ein (trennungsbedingter) Umzug*






Gruß A. John


----------



## Captain Picard (20 April 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Leider werden die bei uns am Proxy gefiltert


man ist sehr gschamig , daher nur als Screenshot möglich


----------



## News (20 April 2005)

Hm....Anwalt S. eröffnet seine eigene Kanzlei im Münchner Uni-Viertel, gleich neben die Tierklinik in der Vet***straße; vielleicht als Quellensuche für Tierheimseiten?  
Und die Firma, bei der er mal GF war, zieht in ein - Gemeindehaus neben der Güstrower Pfarrkirche?!
http://www.guestrow-tourismus.de/18_7_Sehenswertes_88.asp
Ach du großer Benedikt!  0


----------



## A John (20 April 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Hm....Anwalt S. eröffnet seine eigene Kanzlei im Münchner Uni-Viertel, gleich neben die Tierklinik in der Vet***straße; vielleicht als Quellensuche für Tierheimseiten?


Vielleicht ist er ja auf den Hund gekommen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				News schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Firma, bei der er mal GF war, zieht in ein - Gemeindehaus neben der Güstrower Pfarrkirche?!
> http://www.guestrow-tourismus.de/18_7_Sehenswertes_88.asp
> Ach du großer Benedikt!  0


Jetzt sind sie "verratzt".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß A. John


----------



## drboe (22 April 2005)

*Re: Umzug*



			
				Phänomenologe schrieb:
			
		

> Umzug der Global Netcom GmbH,


Scheint ein totaler Umbau zu werden: Der Dialer ist tot. Für GN wohl jedenfalls. Wenn's denn wahr wird: bye bye. Ist nicht schade d'rum. Bitte mehr davon; wenn GN, MP und wie sie alle heissen, ebenfalls weg vom Fenster sind, ist das sehr OK.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Reducal (22 April 2005)

*Re: Umzug*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> wenn MP und wie sie alle heissen, weg vom Fenster sind, ist das sehr OK.


MP ist nicht nur bekennende Markführerin sondern mEn auch noch die einzige, die am deutschen Dialermarkt überhaupt noch ernsthaft präsent ist. Ich persönlich freue mich schon auf die mal von DAY.de angekündigte Überraschung nach dem 17.6. - womöglich springt ja eine Gesinnungskeilerei  zwischen MP und RegTP dabei raus.


----------



## drboe (22 April 2005)

*Re: Umzug*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tja, irgendwie komisch. Da wird hier des öfteren und bisweilen ggf. auch etwas voreilig das Ende der Dailer prognostiziert, werden das Fehlen echten Micropayments und alternative Zahlmethoden als ungeeignet festgestellt. Dagegen wird von den "Contentanbietern", den "Partnern" in eher wenig seriösen Geschäftsmodellen und anderen Getroffenen immer das Lied der konstant hohen Einwahlzahlen gesungen, dem "suuuuper Content", der Stammkundschaft, die gern "den Dialer" einsetzt, und maximal 6% drohendem Umsatzrückgang das Wort geredet. Und nun - plumps - ist einer weg vom Fenster. Ausgerechnet der "Consiliere"; ts, ts, ts. Und dabei soll es doch praktisch jeden Moment richtig los gehen, mit dem Geldverdienen im Internet. So brutal antizyklisch am Markt teilzunehmen, das hat etwas 

M. Boettcher


----------



## DAY.DE (23 April 2005)

Ich warte mal den neuen MP-Dialer ab. So schnell geben manche Dialer-Projektbetreiber sicher nicht auf   

DAY


----------



## jupp11 (23 April 2005)

netprayers


> "Hoffen und harren hält manchen* zum Narren"


j

PS: * = Dialerbetreiber


----------



## DAY.DE (23 April 2005)

Ist schon eine lustige Sache mit GN. Ich dachte daß alle GN-PP nun nicht mehr gehen und nun erfahre ich hier, daß piratos jedoch über eine andere Schweizer Firma mit gleichem Hashwert wie ein anderes PP weiterläuft. Also wenn das nicht in den Himmel stinkt....

DAY


----------



## jupp11 (23 April 2005)

http://www.auftanken.de/bibellese/01W201Di.html


> Wer unter euch ohne Sünde ist, der werfe den ersten Stein auf sie.


 Johannes 8,1-11; Römer 3,23.24

j.


----------



## DAY.DE (23 April 2005)

In welchen Eck steht sie genau ?   

DAY


----------



## jupp11 (23 April 2005)

http://www.gungfu.de/zitate/subcat/JohannWolfgangvonGoethe.html


> Getretener Quark wird breit, nicht stark!
> 
> Johann Wolfgang von Goethe


j.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ist schon eine lustige Sache mit GN. Ich dachte daß alle GN-PP nun nicht mehr gehen und nun erfahre ich hier, daß piratos jedoch über eine andere Schweizer Firma mit gleichem Hashwert wie ein anderes PP weiterläuft. Also wenn das nicht in den Himmel stinkt....
> DAY


 Nicht gleicher hashwert: Es gibt Projekte, die (schon seit einiger Zeit) plötzlich über die schweizerische Firma laufen. Für diese werden (in Einzelfällen) jeweils gleiche Dialer mit gleichem hashwert verwendet.
Lies es Dir doch einfach noch einmal durch:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=102104#102104

Die Firma "Media Consulting Group" gibt es doppelt. Die eine, ursprünglich aus Gais (Kanton Appenzell) hat inzwischen den Namen geändert und den Ort. Gemeint ist aber ziemlich sicher die andere,


> Media Consulting Group AG, Sitz: Steinhausen, Domizil: Hinterbergstrasse 24, 6312 Steinhausen, Aktiengesellschaft (Neueintragung). Statutendatum 22.04.2004. Zweck: Consulting von Gesellschaften und Privatpersonen im In- und Ausland in Teledienstfragen sowie Kauf, Verkauf, Vermittlung, Verwaltung und Ueberbauung von Immobilien im In- und Ausland; kann Tochtergesellschaften errichten sowie sich an anderen Unternehmen beteiligen. Aktienkapital: CHF 100'000, Liberierung: CHF 100'000, 100 Inhaberaktien zu CHF 1'000. Publikationsorgan: SHAB. Eingetragene Personen: Sunstone Vermögen & Treuhand AG, in Steinhausen, Revisionsstelle; K*, Dr. M*, Heimat: Bundesrepublik Deutschland, in Baar, Mitglied mit Einzelunterschrift.


http://w*w.mediaconsultinggroup.ch/clients.htm
interessant: unter
http://w*w.mediaconsultinggroup.ch/impressum.htm
findet sich eine e-mail-Kontaktadresse zu einer deutschen Domain, bei der man zB mal fragen könnte, wie die Option "Dialer Rates international" in Deutschland praktisch aussieht... Sie gehört dem ehemaligen GF der deutschen "the-media-consulting-group gmbh". Aufgrund der themenfernen Betätigungen dieser Firma (bzw. der Personen dahinter) könnte es sich um ein Versehen handeln.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 April 2005)

Danke nach Berlin für die Erklärung im DC-Forum (bzgl. gleicher hashwert)


> Gleicher Hashwert bedeutet gleicher Inhalteanbieter und gleicher Tarif. Ist bei allen Anbietern so.


 Danke, das ist eine nette Information... Dann beginnt der zu registrierende Dialer genau wo??? Dann beginnt die Verantwortung des Inhalteanbieters genau wo??? Dann endet die Verantwortung des Dialeranbieters genau wo???


----------



## andreas12587 (23 April 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Danke nach Berlin für die Erklärung im DC-Forum (bzgl. gleicher hashwert)
> 
> 
> > Gleicher Hashwert bedeutet gleicher Inhalteanbieter und gleicher Tarif. Ist bei allen Anbietern so.
> ...



Die Hashwertermittlung ist keine Idee aus unserem Hause. Gleicher Programmcode, gleicher Inhalteanbieter, gleiche Zielrufnummer und gleicher Tarif ergeben den gleichen Hashwert.
Der zu registrierende Dialer beginnt genau da, wo die Verfügung der Regtp anfängt.
Die Verantwortung des Dialeranbieters endet bei der Verantwortung des Inhalteanbieters. 

Es gibt aus unserem Hause diverse Abhandlungen über eine sicherere Methode des Verbraucherschutzes: Eindeutiges Protokoll JEDER Einwahl auf dem Verbraucherrechner mit Rufnummer, Anbieter, Zeit und Tarif. Das ist nur ein Vorschlag. Diverse Vorschläge liegen und lagen den entsprechenden Gremien vor. Was davon vom Gesetzgeber verwendet wird, liegt nicht in unserem Ermessen. Ein nicht löschbares Protokoll auf dem Verbraucherrechner anlegen ist jedenfalls verboten worden.

MfG A.Richter


----------



## Rex Cramer (23 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt aus unserem Hause diverse Abhandlungen über eine sicherere Methode des Verbraucherschutzes: Eindeutiges Protokoll JEDER Einwahl auf dem Verbraucherrechner mit Rufnummer, Anbieter, Zeit und Tarif. Das ist nur ein Vorschlag.


Wenn Du jetzt noch erklären könntest, was das mit Verbraucherschutz zu tun hat? Einwahlprotokolle belegen lediglich die Einahl und nicht, dass der Kunde bewusst eine Leistung bezahlen wollte und diese auch erhalten hat. Aber was soll man schon von jemandem erwarten, der den Unterschied zwischen Willen und Willenserklärung nicht kennt.


----------



## dvill (23 April 2005)

Um es mal allgemein in Erinnerung zu rufen:


			
				Vfg54 schrieb:
			
		

> d) Verankerte Zielrufnummer und die ebenfalls verankerten möglichen weiteren Adressierungsmerkmale zur Auswahl des MWD-Angebots [zu II 1.d)]:
> Es handelt sich um die im Programm verankerte Zielrufnummer, mittels der die entgeltpflichtige Verbindung zu dem betreffenden Mehrwertdienst hergestellt werden soll.
> Entsprechend der zu erfüllenden Mindestvoraussetzungen kann ein Anwählprogramm nur monolithisch, d.h. komplett, einschließlich der fest eingeprägten Zielrufnummer und der fest eingeprägten möglichen weiteren Adressierungsmerkmale (wie z.B. URLs) zur eindeutigen Auswahl enes Zieles eines MWD-Angebots, registriert werden. Das heißt, in einem Anwählprogramm dürfen z.B. nicht mehrere Start-URLs verankert sein. Sofern der Registrierungsverpflichtete beabsichtigt, mehrere Ziele (z.B. Start-URLs) unter einer MWD-Rufnummer ansteuern zu wollen, so muss er hierfür für jedes Ziel jeweils ein Anwählprogramm registrieren lassen.


Die eindeutige Identifikation des MWD-Angebotes durch den Hashwert ist ein Grundpfeiler der Rechte für Verbraucher durch die Registrierung.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 April 2005)

...und genau deshalb wären alle Dialer, die das nicht beachten, doch nicht konform, oder? Dann wundert mich die Aussage der Berliner, wonach das allgemein üblich sein soll. Ich denke, dass es ein Missverständnis ist, aber ich verstehe es noch nicht ganz.
Es muß aber noch irgendeine andere Erklärung geben, immerhin würden dann nämlich selbstverständlich 'ne Menge anderer Dialer rausfliegen müssen... ne ziemlich große Menge...


----------



## andreas12587 (23 April 2005)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> andreas12587 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ups. Jetzt gleich wieder alle auf mich.....
Also: Über 90% der Anfragen der Verbaucher bei uns sind eben Anfragen (genau wie bei der Regtp, dort wird aber jede Anfrage als Beschwerde gewertet). Anfragen nach: Bei welchem Anbieter war ich? usw. Die Verbraucher finden auf ihrer Telefonrechnung eine 09009 Nummer und bringen diese nicht in Zusammenhang mit einem Premiumdienst im Internet. Bei fast allen Anfragen klärt sich dieses dann sofort auf und die Kunden sind zufrieden.
Ein Einwahlprotokoll (an einer festen Stellen und/oder mit einem Programm ausgelesen) könnte die Anfragen mindern und zur allgemeinen Information genutzt werden. Damit hätte auch die Regtp nicht mehr 30000 Anfragen im Jahr, sondern erheblich weniger.

MfG A.Richter


----------



## Rex Cramer (23 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei fast allen Anfragen klärt sich dieses dann sofort auf und die Kunden sind zufrieden.


Warum kauft Dir das niemand hier ab?


----------



## andreas12587 (23 April 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die eindeutige Identifikation des MWD-Angebotes durch den Hashwert ist ein Grundpfeiler der Rechte für Verbraucher durch die Registrierung.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Wo steht denn dieser Satz? Wenn der Verbraucher einen Hashwert hat, hat er den Inhalteanbieter. Das wars. 
Wie will man den verschiedene Inhalte trennen: Kochrezept enthält Bilder UND Texte. 
Ich glaube, Sie verzetteln sich jetzt.

MfG A.Richter


----------



## andreas12587 (23 April 2005)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> andreas12587 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil ich hier in einem Computerbetrugsforum mit Spezielgebiet Dialerschutz bin. Wenn man selber mal die "Beschwerden" sichten würde....
Bei einem Termin in Berlin könnte ich gerne mal Fakten auf den Tisch legen. Aber diverse Termine mit Verbraucherschützern werden ja immer einseitg (nicht von uns) abgesagt. 

MfG A.Richter


----------



## dvill (23 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo steht denn dieser Satz?


Hier.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## andreas12587 (23 April 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> andreas12587 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Herr Vill, Ihr Interesse am Verbraucherschutz in allen Ehren, aber Gesetze erlassen Sie nicht. In der Verfügung (auch im TKG, TNV) finde ich Ihre Interpretation nicht.

MfG A.Richter


----------



## dvill (23 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einem Termin in Berlin könnte ich gerne mal Fakten auf den Tisch legen.


Nach mehreren Jahren Forenerfahrung zum Thema Dialer wurden nach solchen Angeboten traditionell große Fortschritte für Verbraucher erreicht, weil die Not dann immer groß war. Natürlich dadurch, dass man Stöckchen nicht greift, die so reingehalten werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## BenTigger (23 April 2005)

Hmmm da ist wieder einer fleissig am posten, der hier nur postet, wenn er was verbergen will. Ich mach mich mal auf die Suche....


----------



## andreas12587 (23 April 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ...und genau deshalb wären alle Dialer, die das nicht beachten, doch nicht konform, oder? Dann wundert mich die Aussage der Berliner, wonach das allgemein üblich sein soll. Ich denke, dass es ein Missverständnis ist, aber ich verstehe es noch nicht ganz.
> Es muß aber noch irgendeine andere Erklärung geben, immerhin würden dann nämlich selbstverständlich 'ne Menge anderer Dialer rausfliegen müssen... ne ziemlich große Menge...



Kein Missverständnis: Es gibt heute schon Dialer (nicht von uns), dort werden 10000´de Seiten mit einem Dialer versorgt. Der Inhalteanbieter ist gleich, der registrierungspflichtige Teil auch. Der Inhalt des Angebotes nennt sich: Premiuminternet.
Genau da setzt das Hashwertproblem ein. Wir haben diverse Lösungen (z.b. das genannte Protokol) angedacht und eingereicht. Wenn der Verbraucher VOR UND NACH der Nutzung des Inhaltes informiert ist, bleibt er der zufriedene Kunde.

MfG A.Richter


----------



## Rex Cramer (23 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Verbraucher VOR UND NACH der Nutzung des Inhaltes informiert ist, bleibt er der zufriedene Kunde.



Du haust hier einen Klops nach dem anderen raus: Wenn er vor und nach der Nutzung informiert ist, dann ist er informierter Kunde. Zufrieden ist er erst dann, wenn die Gegenleistung für die er bezahlen soll, auch stimmig ist.


----------



## andreas12587 (23 April 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> andreas12587 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Falsch. Diese Fortschritte für Verbraucher waren leider nie wirklich welche.
Echte Angebote zum Thema Verbraucherschutz gab und gibt es bei uns fast wöchentlich. Leider interessiert sich die Presse nicht für 20000 zufriedene Kunden täglich, sondern nur für die 10 unzufriedenen im Monat. In diesem Forum ist das genauso. Aber das liegt am Interessengebiet der Mitglieder hier. Das finde ich nicht bedenklich. Nach mehreren Jahren Geschäftserfahrung kann ich damit leben.

MfG A.Richter


----------



## A John (23 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein nicht löschbares Protokoll auf dem Verbraucherrechner anlegen ist jedenfalls verboten worden.


Zurecht. Und wer unbekannten Programmen, ganz besonders über das Internet erlaubt, auf Laufwerk C zu schreiben, ist für mich eh ein Harakiri-Fetischist.
Eine "nicht löschbare" Datei gibt es nicht und kann es auch nicht geben.
Man kann eine Löschung für unbedarfte Laien bestenfalls etwas erschweren.

Gruß A. John


----------



## andreas12587 (23 April 2005)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> andreas12587 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eben. Das ist bei 99.98% auch so. 
Es geht um die "Zahlen" der "Beschwerden". Diese Zahlen werden sehr gerne zitiert und fallen nach genauem Hinsehen in sich zusammen. 

MfG A.Richter


----------



## Rex Cramer (23 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider interessiert sich die Presse nicht für 20000 zufriedene Kunden täglich, sondern nur für die 10 unzufriedenen im Monat.


Die Erfahrungen hier im Forum zeigen auch, dass der Wahrheitsgehalt Deiner Zahlen nicht sonderlich hoch ist. Bereits hier schlagen mehr Intexus-Geschädigte pro Monat auf.


----------



## jupp11 (23 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Eben. Das ist bei 99.98% auch so.



Wenn das so super ist (mal abgesehn von knapp einer halben Million gecancelter Dialer) 
da würde mir  die Diskussion hier a. A. vorbeigehen und mich in die Sonne legen 
(oder scheint die nicht in Berlin? )....

j.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Eben. Das ist bei 99.98% auch so.


Kann man dann davon ausgehen, dass sich das Forum hier mit 0,02% der Angebote auseinandersetzt, die über Intexus abgewickelt werden? Warum trennt man sich nicht einfach von diesen PP-Betreibern und -Bewerbern? Finanziell dürften das doch verschwindend geringe Einbußen bedeuten. Stattdessen behält man diese "Kundschaft" lieber und nimmt durch ihr Treiben weitere Regulierungen in Kauf?


----------



## Anonymous (23 April 2005)

> Diese Zahlen werden sehr gerne zitiert und fallen nach genauem Hinsehen in sich zusammen.



Wie vermutlich auch die Zahl der "zufriedenen Kunden". Nur, weil sich jemand nicht bei der Regulierungsbehörde beschwert (weil er sie nicht kennt, sich nicht auskennt, sich nicht traut, den Aufwand scheut, sich bei anderen beschwert, es sowieso für "sinnlos" hält, sich bei Behörden zu melden) heißt das nicht auch, dass er zufrieden war. Aber das nur nebenbei...


----------



## dvill (23 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Falsch. Diese Fortschritte für Verbraucher waren leider nie wirklich welche.


Ein Beispiel:

Meldung bei Heise vom 31.10.03.

Spontane Gesprächsbereitschaft am 6.11.03.

Ich denke, der Fortschritt für Verbraucher durch die Maßnahmen der RegTP war erheblich.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 April 2005)

*Re: Umzug*



			
				Phänomenologe schrieb:
			
		

> Umzug der Global Netcom GmbH, willkommen im wilden Osten!


 Als Gast kannst Du zwar nicht ins Linkforum - aber da könntest Du weitere in den Osten abgewanderte Firmen des F*D* finden (z.T. ersetzte er auch dort den GF B*S*)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10084


----------



## A John (23 April 2005)

*Re: Umzug*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Phänomenologe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei  w*w.sendm**.d* sind sie laut Impressum noch nicht auf dem Laufenden. Scheint so, als hätte man ob diverser Auflösungserscheinungen etwas den Überblick verloren.  :roll: 
Und bei w*w.consili***.d* gibt es erst gar kein Impressum. (Lohnt wohl nicht mehr).

Gruß A. John


----------



## Wembley (23 April 2005)

Viel Geschäft wird der mit seiner "Netzpapa"-Seite nicht machen. Man sieht den kompletten Artikel (der ja von Wikipedia stammt) online, will man den im PDF-Format haben, zahlt man die 49 cent. 

Wembley


----------



## OskarMaria (23 April 2005)

Nachdem den Kunden aus heiterem Himmel auch die letzten beiden Monate nicht mehr ausbezahlt werden, stellt sich für mich die Frage, ob die Firma überhaupt noch handlungsfähig ist. Zahlungswillig ist GN nicht mehr, fragt sich ob FD noch zahlungsfähig ist?

OM


----------



## A John (23 April 2005)

OskarMaria schrieb:
			
		

> Zahlungswillig ist GN nicht mehr, fragt sich ob FD noch zahlungsfähig ist?


Notfalls könnte er um Kirchenasyl bitten. An der richtigen Adresse ist er ja jetzt.  :holy: 

Gruß A. John


----------



## dvill (23 April 2005)

Die Hilfsaktion für übriggebliebene Projektbetreiber läuft auf vollen Touren. Man fragt sich natürlich, worin die Hilfe besteht. Wenn es frische Dialer sein sollten, dann müssten die nun nach dem 17.3. mit dem neuen Bezugsfenster registriert werden. Oder gibt es frischgehaltene von der alten Sorte?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## jupp11 (23 April 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=102235#102235


			
				andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider interessiert sich die Presse nicht für 20000 zufriedene Kunden täglich,



Weil das normalerweise eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein sollte...

j.


----------



## Wembley (24 April 2005)

Die "Netzpapa"-Seite ist derzeit nicht erreichbar. Die andere identische Seite, die ebenfalls nur Brückenfunktion hat, hingegen schon.

Einfach nur Zufall oder "Katz und Maus"-Spiel?

Wembley


----------



## dvill (24 April 2005)

Bei gewissen Ideen, aus Netzmüll Profit zu schlagen, muss man auch wissen, wann der Zeitpunkt gekommen ist, es besser wieder zu lassen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## drboe (24 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klasse Herr Richter! Wie Sie sich als Volldepp outen, dass hat etwas. Zumal die Quelle des Satzes ja bequem zugänglich gemacht wurde. Sie sind nicht einmal in der Lage eine Meinung bzw. Wertung von einem Gesetz zu unterscheiden. Sind die Nerven schon so angespannt, dass das Textverständnis massiv leidet? 



			
				andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> In der Verfügung (auch im TKG, TNV) finde ich Ihre Interpretation nicht.


Es genügt, wenn die RegTP und ggf. Gerichte zu dem Ergebnis kommen, dass eine eindeutige Identifikation anhand der Registrierung erforderlich ist. Man muss sich daran nicht halten, sollte sich dann aber nicht beklagen, wenn solche Ignoranz Konsequenzen hat.

M. Boettcher


----------



## A John (24 April 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die Nerven schon so angespannt, dass das Textverständnis massiv leidet?


Ein in der Drückerszene weit verbreitetes Merkmal.



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Es genügt, wenn die RegTP und ggf. Gerichte zu dem Ergebnis kommen, dass eine eindeutige Identifikation anhand der Registrierung erforderlich ist. Man muss sich daran nicht halten, sollte sich dann aber nicht beklagen, wenn solche Ignoranz Konsequenzen hat.


An das Jammern und Weheklagen im Milieu werden wir uns wohl gewöhnen müssen.
Ich für meinen Teil habe kein Problem damit.  

Gruß A. John


----------



## Anonymous (24 April 2005)

Fragt sich eher warum die GN Dialer immer noch alles Online sind.

... zb Beispiel

_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 April 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Die "Netzpapa"-Seite ist derzeit nicht erreichbar


 die andere schon - aber man weiß Bescheid, wo es drauf ankommt 
Pfeile werden im Moment angespitzt...


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 April 2005)

Besonders lustig finde ich derzeit die sendm**.de 
Das Impressum etwas veraltet:


> Sendm**.de rechtliche Betreuung
> Frhr. v. G*
> Schwant* 3
> München
> http://www.g*.de





> GF: B*S*
> Cons* New Media GmbH
> *
> * Wetter



Ganz unten gibts Werbung für 


> cd-rohilnge


 mit einem link nach dort - der aber etwas ganz anderes bewirkt, als wenn man die Seite einfach eingeben würde...

und was bedeutet eigentlich:
amazon_id=sendm**-21? Was hat amazon damit zu tun???

Der Dialer ist die schweizerische 1530-Variante und den gleichen Dialer (komplett gleich) kriegt man auch auf Frank D*'s ne**-1.de (auch -2 und -3)
Ein Dropchargedialer für ein einziges logo? Respekt... 
Aber nein! Es geht gar nicht um das logo, den Vertragsinhalt sei:


> die Benutzung eines gebührenpflichtigen Connectors zur Einwahl auf den Server von Sendm** und dem damit verbundenen Übermittlungsmechanismus (Lieferung) für Grafiken und Töne in Form von Kurzmitteilungen (SMS oder MMS) unter Verwendung von Telekommunikationsdiensten wie z.B. Kurzmitteilungsdienste in den (Mobilfunk-) Telekommunikationsnetzen. Die Kurzmitteilungen werden ab dem Zeitpunkt des Eingangs der Auftragserteilung bei Sendm**.de geliefert.


Für webmaster gibts auch was...


> Die Auszahlungsmoral wird durch unsere Devise bestimmt. "Mit Betrug wird man niemals groß"


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 April 2005)

Und der Pasinger Bua ist mal wieder unter die Decke der Berliner gekrochen???
Young & Sexy - nehmen die doch jeden in Berlin, auch Wikipediarastophile? (wenn ich das mal so nenen darf).
Geld stinkt nicht - aber warum genau soll intexus Anbieter sein??? Von was??? Der kazaa-Anbieter wäre doch die schweizerische Firma??? Und young&sexy UB?
kapiernix........


			
				derglücklicheM**** schrieb:
			
		

> Schadensbegrenzung und Zukunftssicherung ist jetzt angesagt.


 Für den Ruf von mainpean ist ein M* meines Erachtens desaströs genug... aber der bayrische super-M? MP=M****-Partner? Das gibt MP=miese Presse 
quelle der screenshots ist nicht die gleiche! "teszugang" ist von #**.de und die beiden anderen von http://y****-s**.** - sorry, hab die große Grafikdatei nicht mehr runterkomprimiert
Dieser dialer ist in Regensburg versteckt... (kazaa), beim 1md ist MD Anbieter.
auf dieser young-s habe ich gerade zwei Dialerfenster untereinander gefilmt - mit gleichem Hashwert und verschiedenen "Anbieterinformationen"  - sind sogar verschiedene exe-Dateien. Ist ein lustiger Abend heute


----------



## cicojaka (24 April 2005)

Der "Doppeldialer". Je nach Höhe des Mauszeigers springt man in den einen (kazaa-4) oder anderen (kazaalite) Dialer (hash identisch, exe nicht, Anbieterinfo unterschiedlich - bei RegTP ein dritter Inhalteanbieter genannt). Jetzt hab ich auch MD's Anspielung im DC kapiert... "Auf der Kazaaseite steht der richtige Anbieter, wenn man auf der _richtigen_ Seite ist". Jeppa, danke...
edit: Ich hab den "Applewoods"-screenshot rausgetan. Wer auf y**-s**.ag das script im "body" ansieht, weiss, was der Sinn davon ist


----------



## dvill (25 April 2005)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> Je nach Höhe des Mauszeigers springt man in den einen (kazaa-4) oder anderen (kazaalite) Dialer (hash identisch, exe nicht, Anbieterinfo unterschiedlich - bei RegTP ein dritter Inhalteanbieter genannt).


Das ist mir zu hoch (nicht die Beobachtung, sondern wie man sie erklärt).


			
				Vfg54 schrieb:
			
		

> d) Verankerte Zielrufnummer und die ebenfalls verankerten möglichen weiteren Adressierungsmerkmale zur Auswahl des MWD-Angebots [zu II 1.d)]:
> Es handelt sich um die im Programm verankerte Zielrufnummer, mittels der die entgeltpflichtige Verbindung zu dem betreffenden Mehrwertdienst hergestellt werden soll.
> Entsprechend der zu erfüllenden Mindestvoraussetzungen kann ein Anwählprogramm nur monolithisch, d.h. komplett, einschließlich der fest eingeprägten Zielrufnummer und der fest eingeprägten möglichen weiteren Adressierungsmerkmale (wie z.B. URLs) zur eindeutigen Auswahl eines Zieles eines MWD-Angebots, registriert werden. Das heißt, in einem Anwählprogramm dürfen z.B. nicht mehrere Start-URLs verankert sein. Sofern der Registrierungsverpflichtete beabsichtigt, mehrere Ziele (z.B. Start-URLs) unter einer MWD-Rufnummer ansteuern zu wollen, so muss er hierfür für jedes Ziel jeweils ein Anwählprogramm registrieren lassen.


Wie gehen denn nun bei einer Start-URL 2 Angebote von 2 verschiedenen Anbietern?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (25 April 2005)

Am Rande bemerkt:

Was wird denn wohl Intel zu dem schicken Logo rechts oben im Dialer sagen?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (25 April 2005)

Es gibt wohl so etwas wie die stille Reserve der Geschäftsführung, was immer man darunter verstehen darf.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (25 April 2005)

Ich bin da auch gespannt wie das weitergehen wird  :roll: 

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 April 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt wohl so etwas wie die stille Reserve der Geschäftsführung, was immer man darunter verstehen darf.
> Dietmar Vill





> deswegen wird dies nicht fьr jedes x-beliebige PP mцglich sein und auch nur nach dem OK der geschдftsleitung passieren, werden also absolute sonderfдlle sein - wenn ьberhaupt.


Also hat MD das ok von MP für das, was da so passiert. Frage an MP: Wisst Ihr denn eigentlich alles, was da passiert?
Alles???


			
				RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> Entsprechend der zu erfüllenden Mindestvoraussetzungen kann ein Anwählprogramm nur monolithisch, d.h. komplett, einschließlich der fest eingeprägten Zielrufnummer und der fest eingeprägten möglichen weiteren Adressierungsmerkmale (wie z.B. URLs) zur eindeutigen Auswahl eines Zieles eines MWD-Angebots, registriert werden. Das heißt, in einem Anwählprogramm dürfen z.B. nicht mehrere Start-URLs verankert sein. Sofern der Registrierungsverpflichtete beabsichtigt, mehrere Ziele (z.B. Start-URLs) unter einer MWD-Rufnummer ansteuern zu wollen, so muss er hierfür für jedes Ziel jeweils ein Anwählprogramm registrieren lassen.


Da müsste ich mal in meinen Unterlagen suchen, aber ich glaube, ich habe entsprechende Beschwerden an die RegTP geschickt zu diesem Thema, schon vor fast einem Jahr. Das war damals, soweit ich mich erinnere, einer der Grasbrunner Dialer. [ironie]Das waren doch diese Selbstlöscherdialer. Zumindest aus der Registrierungsdatenbank...[/ironie]. 


In was für einem Internetcafe bin ich denn da heute gelandet... Im Text im DC sind kyrillische Zeichen statt Umlaute und auf dem Desktop 5 Dialer!
800-anime-0-0 (gn.exe)
uii, jetzt hab ich wohl den pc abgeschossen, weil ich auf nem GN-dialer nen rechts-Mausklick gemacht hab...
nee, geht wieder... hentoon, radiofox, p2p... Na hoffentlich kann sich hier kein dialer einwählen - obwohl... sollte ich es probieren?


----------



## dvill (27 April 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> auf dieser young-s habe ich gerade zwei Dialerfenster untereinander gefilmt - mit gleichem Hashwert und verschiedenen "Anbieterinformationen"  - sind sogar verschiedene exe-Dateien. Ist ein lustiger Abend heute


Das sind schon historische Beobachtungen. Heute dialt es anders. Man scheint sehr nervös zu sein.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (27 April 2005)

Vfg. Nr. 38/2003 der RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> *Regeln für die Zuteilung von (0)9009er-Rufnummern für über Anwählprogramme erreichbare “Premium Rate“-Dienste*
> [...]
> 6. Auflagen
> 6.1 Verwendung der Rufnummer
> ...


Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 April 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich ann grad nicht schauen, aber verwechsle bitte nicht www.y***-s** und http://y***_s*** - den Fehler hab ich auch gemacht, zuerst. Danke nach Austria für den Tip.

edit: hast REcht, meldet "error" - aber der DSL-link führt... hahaha...
zu
secure.acon**.net/nb/?AID=647274&np=1&FEC=2|1|9,2,4|11,2,4|3,2,4,1|4,2,4,1|6,2,4|5,2,4|13,2,4
bzw zu
647275 - also wieder zwei dialer auf einer Seite... (das is übrigens nicht auf y-s)
wir dokumentieren weiter
(aconti meldet aktuell auch "error", auch wenn ich den link direkt bei aconti eingebe)


----------



## dvill (27 April 2005)

Für den Trafficgiganten sind die Server dort wohl nicht ausgelegt. Mal schauen, wie es weiter geht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (27 April 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Für den Trafficgiganten sind die Server dort wohl nicht ausgelegt.


klann MD doch auch über die xlx der Partnerpages ausweichen, oder geht das nicht?


----------



## Anonymous (27 April 2005)

und wenn man genau genug kuckt: p2p-Anmeldung über GN gibts auch noch


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 April 2005)

Bin etwas in Eile, habe aber zwei screenshots anzubieten 
Die sind aber "konstruiert" (alle Parameter nach der webmaster-ID des acontilinks weggelassen)
regtp: hier
Geht das?


----------



## dvill (27 April 2005)

Auf das vorstehende Pay-by-Call-Fenster bezieht sich das Zitat der Zuteilungsregeln für 09009-Nummern.

Die Aktionen wirken hektisch. Wie geht es weiter?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 April 2005)

noch 'ne Frage am Rande... dieses shortpay der global-netcom - wer nutzt das eigentlich außer MD's UniBoards?
h**p://sho*****.glo***-n*****.de
???


----------



## News (27 April 2005)

> dieses shortpay der global-netcom - wer nutzt das eigentlich außer MD's UniBoards?


AFAIK niemand


----------



## Anonymous (27 April 2005)

MD braucht doch GN gar nicht, oder? Der Klagenfurter hat sich doch schon frühzeitig anderweitig umgesehen 


> M* D*, Planegg***, *München, ***, [email protected]*D*.de
> hat sich für das führende Internet-Zahlungssystem Click&Buy entschieden.


prust!


----------



## Reducal (27 April 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Auf das vorstehende Pay-by-Call-Fenster bezieht sich das Zitat der Zuteilungsregeln für 09009-Nummern.
> 
> Die Aktionen wirken hektisch. Wie geht es weiter?


Stimmt mMn, die 09009er Nummern sind ausschließlich für Dialeranwendungen vorbehalten - mir war das bei anderem Content über Aconti auch schon aufgefallen. Da bekommt die RegTP morgen mal eine Nachricht zur Prüfung der Angelegenheit!

@ MD, an Deiner Stelle würde ich mich auf Storno´s einrichten!


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 April 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ MD, an Deiner Stelle würde ich mich auf Storno´s einrichten!


 Hoffentlich ist er nicht, wenn's zu viel Klagen gibt, furt, wo er her ist.


----------



## dvill (27 April 2005)

Ist die Halbwertszeit für den zweiten Anlauf auch schon rum? Nun steht dort nur ein einsames "Error" zu lesen.

Scheinbar werden die Spielräume enger. Die Richtung stimmt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (28 April 2005)

Wir erleben historische Stunden. Das sattsam bekannte Kazaa-Gerödel führt nur in eine "Error"-Anzeige und nicht in eine Kostenfalle. Das ist der schönste vorstellbare "Error", direkt eine positive Meldung.

Wenn sich hier die Dürre an kurzfristig verfügbaren Dialern aus der vor 17.3.-Ära zeigt, wäre viel erreicht.

Der generelle Trend dokumentiert sich auch in Statistiken von Seitenaufrufe. Unten ist eine hübsche zu sehen.

Die Sicherheit im Netz nimmt zu. Gut so.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (28 April 2005)

Ich gieße ja ungerne Wasser in den Wein, aber zwei der mir bekannten Kaz*-Dialerseiten funktionieren nach wie vor (mit MP-Dialern).
Nämlich die k*-down*.** von 1md und die K*.** der Gebrüder aus Büttelborn.


----------



## dvill (28 April 2005)

Wir bleiben realistisch beim jetzigen Wasser-Wein-Gemisch. Aber der Weingehalt steigt, und der Unterhaltungswert auch.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (28 April 2005)

Hier kommt wieder weiterer Wein eines guten Jahrgangs.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2005)

*hähähähähä*



> Eben. Das ist bei 99.98% auch so.
> Es geht um die "Zahlen" der "Beschwerden". Diese Zahlen werden sehr gerne zitiert und fallen nach genauem Hinsehen in sich zusammen.
> 
> MfG A.Richter



Find ich ja lustig, dass Ihr alle mit dem mutmaßlichen Täter diskutiert und der unter dem Pseudonym "Richter" schreibt!!!

MfG D.Opfer


----------



## walterlein (29 April 2005)

ich finde es sehr passend, wenn jemand so offen ist und mit seinem nachnamen postet! hoffe nur du heißt mit vornamen nicht dialer und mit nachnamen opfer!


----------



## walterlein (29 April 2005)

in welchem zusammenhang eigentlich dialeropfer!? 

was ist das!? 

definition verkehrsopfer:

jemand der in der 30 er beschränkung lesen vergißt und 130 fährt, und auch vorher noch nie wo gelesen hat , dass man nicht mit 3.0 Promille Alkohol im Blut nicht  fahren darf. dannach wird er ein sogen. opfer der unzureichenden politik in deutschland. 

was passiert in so einem fall mit minderjährigen!? gibt es hier eine wiederherstellung des lebens im fall eines tödlichen lesefehlers!


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 April 2005)

Der wilde Ösi poltert und verpoltert sich. Oder darf man in Österreich mit 3 Promille Auto fahren? 

Deine trolligen wie drolligen Vergleiche kannste Dir schenken, geh lieber in Deinen Discokeller und hör mal 'ne gescheite Mucke: Ich empfehle Dir als Dialergott Wagners Götterdämmerung.
http://www.justiz.bayern.de/olgn/rspr/urt/u_4u4647_99_olg.htm


> Im konkreten Fall liegt auch eine Pflichtverletzung durch die Beklagte vor, weil ausweislich der vorgelegten Lichtbilder die Sicht auf das Schild "Vorfahrt gewähren" (Zeichen 205) durch überhängende Äste eingeschränkt war. Die Beklagte hätte dafür sorgen müssen, daß die überhängenden Äste entfernt werden und das Verkehrsschild aus wenigstens 20 m Entfernung auch durch einen beiläufigen Blick eines Verkehrsteilnehmers deutlich erkennbar ist. Dies war hier nicht der Fall.(...)
> Jedem auch nur einigermaßen aufmerksamen Kraftfahrer mußte es sich bei der konkreten Verkehrssituation geradezu aufdrängen, daß diese Sackstraße - der W-weg - gegenüber der kreuzenden A-straße untergeordnet ist. Mit einer Vorfahrtsregelung zugunsten der A-straße war daher zu rechnen.


Jaja, aber ob man beim dritten ok-Fenster mit einer links unten grau auf hellgrau oder so angebrachten Preisangabe rechnen muß?


----------



## walterlein (29 April 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Der wilde Ösi poltert und verpoltert sich. Oder darf man in Österreich mit 3 Promille Auto fahren?
> 
> Deine trolligen wie drolligen Vergleiche kannste Dir schenken, geh lieber in Deinen Discokeller und hör mal 'ne gescheite Mucke: Ich empfehle Dir als Dialergott Wagners Götterdämmerung.



man darf nicht mal mit einem betrunkenen in österreich mitfahren, auch ohne wissen.

das wird aber bald ausjudiziert sein!


----------



## walterlein (29 April 2005)

für outsider: betrifft mich nämlich persönlich, näher will ich hier aber nicht mehr drauf eingehen!  8)


----------



## drboe (29 April 2005)

walterlein schrieb:
			
		

> definition verkehrsopfer:
> 
> jemand der in der 30 er beschränkung lesen vergißt und 130 fährt, und auch vorher noch nie wo gelesen hat , dass man nicht mit 3.0 Promille Alkohol im Blut nicht  fahren darf. dannach wird er ein sogen. opfer der unzureichenden politik in deutschland.


Ich halte es für sehr viel wahrscheinlicher, dass der beschriebene Suffkopf bei dem reichlich überhöhten Tempo eine Gruppe von Fussgängern niedersemmelt, selbst aber keinen Kratzer abbekommt. Die Mitglieder des Vereins "Freie Fahrt für besoffene Bürger" fordern dann direkt auf der Beerdigung der Opfer lautstark die Straffreiheit für Tötungsdelikte und eine Ausweitung der Sauftouren. Ganz so, wie hier trollende Anhänger der Dailer Mafia "argumentieren", was sie doch für eine ehrlichen Haut seien und wie wunderbar das Geschäft. Und den Aufwand treibt man, obwohl es die erwähnte unzureichende Politik in Deutschland ja mühelos schafft, sich und einer Reihe von Mafiosi die Taschen zu füllen. Manchmal braucht es dazu nur einen kleinen Dreh an den Telekommunikationsgesetzen. Ein Schelm, wer Schlechtes dabei denkt.

M. Boettcher


----------



## walterlein (29 April 2005)

Ich halte es für sehr viel wahrscheinlicher, dass der beschriebene Suffkopf bei dem reichlich überhöhten Tempo eine Gruppe von Fussgängern niedersemmelt

--> ich halte es für viel unwahrscheinlicher , aber natürlich viel schlimmer

ich schrieb das ja oben in einen gewissen zusammenhang zu meiner situation!  

die suffköpfe sollen natürlich hart bestraft werden, es geht ja hier auch um das leben dritter personen und nicht um 30 euro!

alle anderen sollte man hier aber rauslassen. sowie in meinem fall mich!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (29 April 2005)

*Re: hähähähähä*



			
				D.Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Find ich ja lustig, dass Ihr alle mit dem mutmaßlichen Täter diskutiert und der unter dem Pseudonym "Richter" schreibt!



Das sehen die zuständigen Strafverfolgungsbehörden offensichtlich anders. Es haben sich Titel wie Interessenvertreter, Geschäftsmann, Verantwortlicher oder Initiator bzw. Registrierungsverpflichteter oder Hersteller eines (nicht wirklich guten) Zahlungssystems durchgesetzt.


----------



## walterlein (29 April 2005)

*Re: hähähähähä*



			
				Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> D.Opfer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lollll

das ist sein nachname!!!! soll er den etwa ändern weil er mit einem amt verwechselt werden kann!?


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 April 2005)

Na, die wilden Ösis heissen ja auch nicht Henker, manchmal haben sie zwar schon diabolische nomen-est-omens, aber da ist die Beziehung zum Richter eher unklar. 
Da halte ichs mit Herrn Dürrenmatt:


> Die Hälfte dessen, was man schreibt, ist schädlich, die andere Hälfte unnütz.


 und schweige zur Erhaltung der letzten Spuren des Philosophenstatus.
Grüsse
Der Schweiger (nicht der Herr Schw* von den Domains, die some DAYS ago das business des anderen wilden Ösis befruchten halfen)


----------



## walterlein (29 April 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Na, die wilden Ösis heissen ja auch nicht Henker, manchmal haben sie zwar schon diabolische nomen-est-omens, aber da ist die Beziehung zum Richter eher unklar.
> Da halte ichs mit Herrn Dürrenmatt:
> 
> 
> ...




glaubst du haben eher meine oder deine kommentare die Wahl der adwords ganz unten ausgelöst!?  8)


----------



## walterlein (29 April 2005)

ist einem schon mal aufgefallen das in diesem forum werbung für dialerseiten in den adwords eingeblendet werden!? 

ist aber eigentlich nur ein logischer effekt wenn einige in ihrer signatur die perfekten keywords welche eben die adwords bei so mancher malvorlagen seite zur anzeige bringen haben!!!!

schade dass diese adwords keine parnter id haben, würde mich echt interessieren wieviel umsatz ihr schon gemacht habt!


----------



## Heiko (29 April 2005)

Ist Dir schonmal aufgefallen, dass wir diese Werbung konsequent ausblenden? 
Zumindest dann, wenn sie uns auffällt.
Um welche Werbung handelt es sich denn konkret?
Gib mir mal bitte die entsprechende Ziel-URL.


----------



## walterlein (29 April 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ist Dir schonmal aufgefallen, dass wir diese Werbung konsequent ausblenden? Zumindest dann, wenn sie uns auffällt.
> Um welche Werbung handelt es sich denn konkret?
> Gib mir mal bitte die entsprechende Ziel-URL.



Ist Dir schonmal aufgefallen, dass wir diese Werbung konsequent ausblenden? --> ich bin ja nicht hellseher! wie hätte mir das auffallen sollen, ich scroll ja meistens nicht so weit runter! 

ulr weiß ich nicht, mir ist das nur gesagt worden, daher die frage! das ist wie mit der nadel im heuhaufen, nur im heuhaufen kann man noch eher mit einer nadel rechnen als mit einem dialer in einem dialerschutzforum !  8)


----------



## Heiko (29 April 2005)

walterlein schrieb:
			
		

> ulr weiß ich nicht, mir ist das nur gesagt worden, daher die frage! das ist wie mit der nadel im heuhaufen, nur im heuhaufen kann man noch eher mit einer nadel rechnen als mit einem dialer in einem dialerschutzforum !  8)


Gut.
Dann also "hörensagen". Dachte ich mir schon, bzw. alles andere hätte mich auch sehr gewundert.
Wir sind sehr bemüht, die (leider notwendige) Werbung hier im Einklang mit den Zielen der Sache zu halten. Das gelingt uns recht gut wobei ich einzelne Ausreißer aufgrund der Struktur von Google AdSense nicht ausschließen kann. Wir werden jedoch jederzeit prompt reagieren wenn uns sowas auffällt oder zugetragen wird.


----------



## News (29 April 2005)

walterlein schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin ja nicht hellseher! wie hätte mir das auffallen sollen, ich scroll ja meistens nicht so weit runter!


Aha, somit - zumindest vom Verhalten her - ein potenzielles Opfer für bestimmte Dialerseiten. Insbesondere z.B. die des Branchenkollegen M.D., bei dem das Kleingedruckte ja erst ganz, ganz unten erscheint.

Da heißt es dann aber ggf. vom Anbieter, die Leute müssten eben gefälligst bis ganz nach unten scrollen.


----------



## walterlein (29 April 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> walterlein schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Insbesondere z.B. die des Branchenkollegen M.D.

--> definitiv nein!!!

a) komm ich in letzer zeit nicht mehr so oft auf seine seiten via google
b) nutze ich keine filesharing angebote 
c) steht der preis ohnedies im letzen okay feld , wo ich sehrwohl lesen würde

Da heißt es dann aber ggf. vom Anbieter, die Leute müssten eben gefälligst bis ganz nach unten scrollen

--> ich kann M.D. kaum vorschreiben was er macht! aber vielleicht macht er es ja dann wenn ich ihm vorschreibe dass er es auf keinen fall machen soll!


----------



## News (29 April 2005)

Das war doch metaphorisch gemeint.
Es geht nicht darum wie oft W.T. Seiten von M.D. besucht, sondern ums Prinzip, dass Kleingedrucktes gerne ganz unten auf der Seite versteckt wird. So war's z.B. auch bei Daniela N. und ihrer Tierbabyseite (die, wir mir gerade scheint, wohl down ist...?)


----------



## walterlein (29 April 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Das war doch metaphorisch gemeint.
> Es geht nicht darum wie oft W.T. Seiten von M.D. besucht, sondern ums Prinzip, dass Kleingedrucktes gerne ganz unten auf der Seite versteckt wird. So war's z.B. auch bei Daniela N. und ihrer Tierbabyseite (die, wir mir gerade scheint, wohl down ist...?)



da kann ich leider nicht folgen! 

sondern ums Prinzip, dass Kleingedrucktes gerne ganz unten auf der Seite versteckt wird --> ich kenne seine seiten nicht mal genau, weil ich nicht verstehe warum er es kleingedruckt macht und ich keinen sinn darin sehe, dadurch schau ich nicht mal mehr genauer

Daniela N. und ihrer Tierbabyseite  --> die kenne ich auch nicht! 

ich kann die ganzen zusammenhänge nicht herstellen, weil ich nur selten hier lies! 

nur wenn es allgemein um das kleingedruckte geht, muß ich sagen jeder sollte lesen bevor er irgendwas bestätigt! 

viele geben auch nur zum spass einen handschlag auf gewisse sachen, weil sie nicht wissen was sie damit rechtlich auslösen und sehen sich dann vor gericht wieder! 

aber egal nun poste ich nicht mehr muss ins kino! 

aber eins noch: wenn es nach dem 17.6. noch annähernd gleich viel beschwerden wie vorher gibt, liegt es nicht mehr am kleingedruckten oder irgendwelchen tunnelefekte , oder farbtöne die nicht optimal gewählt sind! 

ich würde es dann mutig finden wenn es hier noch leute gibt die " opfer " sind! denn wären die so mutig und würden mit echten namen posten würde sie wahrscheinlich jedes gericht für unzurechnungsfähig erklären! und es wird einwahlen geben!!!!


----------



## drboe (29 April 2005)

walterlein schrieb:
			
		

> wie hätte mir das auffallen sollen, ich scroll ja meistens nicht so weit runter!
> 
> ulr weiß ich nicht, mir ist das nur gesagt worden, daher die frage!


Du bist also nur Zeuge von hörensagen. Dessen ungeachtet reisst du aber das Maul auf, als gelte es neueste Tatsachen unter das Volk zu streuen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2005)

OK, ich erklär's nochmal am Beispiel M.D (kleine Abschweifung).

hausauf*****.nam* oder malvor*****.nam* zeigen auf einem Bildschirm bis 1280 x 1024 Pixel bunte Startseiten, aber das Kleingedruckte sieht man erst nach dem Scrollen.

So etwas war gemeint.
Und so ähnlich war es eben auch auf der Tierbabyseite von D.N.

Und die Lehre von der Geschichte: immer scrollen!


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 April 2005)

UNd MD's Inhalteanbieter sind auch hier die Schweizer, mit dem Allerweltshash


----------



## walterlein (29 April 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> walterlein schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du solltest genauer auf die zusammenhänge achten , bevor du ( nun deine gute erziehung ) dein maul aufreißt!  

wort wwörtlich schrieb ich:

"ist einem schon mal aufgefallen das in diesem forum werbung für dialerseiten in den adwords eingeblendet werden!? "

eindeutig als frage formuliert!!! und weil ich es persönlich nicht gesehen habe und von hörensagen nicht viel halte hab ich die frage an euch gestellt. also unterstell mir nicht ich habe das behauptet, nur weil du dich persönlich angegriffen fühlst, als pot. werbeträger für malvorlagen seite!


----------



## walterlein (29 April 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> OK, ich erklär's nochmal am Beispiel M.D (kleine Abschweifung).
> 
> hausauf*****.nam* oder malvor*****.nam* zeigen auf einem Bildschirm bis 1280 x 1024 Pixel bunte Startseiten, aber das Kleingedruckte sieht man erst nach dem Scrollen.
> 
> ...



ja ich habs schon richtig verstanden , aber denn preis sieht man dennoch im letzten dialerfenster


----------



## walterlein (29 April 2005)

walterlein schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



als pot. werbeträger für malvorlagen seite!  --> nimm ich zurück falls nicht du das , mit den keywords von dialern im anhang warst! 

sory


----------



## andreas12587 (29 April 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> walterlein schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na na na. Die meisten Leute hier sind "Zeugen vom hörensagen". Die Mäuler werden doch wohl immer von anderen aufgerisssen. Stellenweise bis zu den Ohren. 
@ Walter: Ich denke nicht, daß wir auf diesen Ton eingehen sollten. 

Gruß A.Richter <- Mein Name, noch nicht Berufung.


----------



## jupp11 (29 April 2005)

walterlein schrieb:
			
		

> ja ich habs schon richtig verstanden , aber denn preis sieht man dennoch im letzten dialerfenster


und weil der so wahnsinnig auffällig platziert ist, gibts halt jetzt was Neues ab 
17.6.2005 





j.


----------



## Wembley (29 April 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> So war's z.B. auch bei Daniela N. und ihrer Tierbabyseite (die, wir mir gerade scheint, wohl down ist...?)



Seit 1. April ist da (derweil) nix mehr. Amüsant ist der jetztige "Whois-Eintrag" dieser Seite.

1) Ein Allerweltsname als Eigentümer. Ob's diese Person überhaupt gibt?
2) Der Straßenname gehört meines Wissens nach zum Nachbarort. Geht eventuell als Ungenauigkeit durch.
3) Eine Schnapszahltelefonnummer unter der jener H. H. erreichbar sein soll.

Allerdings könnten die anderen Einträge als Hinweis dafür gelten, dass Daniela N. immer noch ihre Finger im Spiel hat.


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2005)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> walterlein schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau. Und nüscht wird sich am "Einwahlverhalten" ändern. Wer dreimal OK eingibt, hat das Recht auf eine Einwahl. Auch bei OK,OK,JA.

MfG ......


----------



## walterlein (29 April 2005)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> walterlein schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wetten das wort Psychiater erhält ab 17.6. eine neu zusätzliche bedeutung! 

ich blicke in die kristallkugel

Psychiater ( wikipedia auszug ) 

Psychiater sind Menschen die sich mit Menschen beschäftigen , die trotz der neuen Verfügung vom 17.6.2005 noch immer Dialer Angebote nutzen!

Warum wird diese Definition in wikipedia aufgenommen werden!? Weil es wichtig ist da es 100 mal so viel Psychiater geben wird, da es nach wie vor fast gleich viel Dialer Kunden geben wird! 

Was heißt das für euch?

Eure Poster ab 17.6.2005 sind meist unzurechnungsfähig!  und ab 17.6. sind das keine schutzbehauptungen mehr!


----------



## walterlein (29 April 2005)

anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@ Walter: Ich denke nicht, daß wir auf diesen Ton eingehen sollten. 
da hast du recht! mir liegt es auch fern mit den anderen forenmitgliedern in diesem ton zu reden! aber ich denke er versteht seine MUTTERsprache am besten und ich mag ihn diesen heimvorteil nur ungern nehmen!


----------



## walterlein (29 April 2005)

jetzt bin ich aber hurtig im kino!


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2005)

walterlein schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt bin ich aber hurtig im kino!



Der   Favorit der Dialerbranche 

.


----------



## Reducal (29 April 2005)

Was hat das Thema (unter anderem wo Walterlein nun da ist) noch mit dem Umzug von Global-Netcom zu tun?


----------



## Telekomunikacja (30 April 2005)

walterlein schrieb:
			
		

> man darf nicht mal mit einem betrunkenen in österreich mitfahren


Nicht einmal dann, wenn dieser ab 1. Mai *ordnungsgemäß* eine 






mit sich führt??


----------



## drboe (30 April 2005)

walterlein schrieb:
			
		

> wort wwörtlich schrieb ich:
> 
> "ist einem schon mal aufgefallen das in diesem forum werbung für dialerseiten in den adwords eingeblendet werden!? "
> 
> eindeutig als frage formuliert!!! und weil ich es persönlich nicht gesehen habe und von hörensagen nicht viel halte hab ich die frage an euch gestellt. also unterstell mir nicht ich habe das behauptet, nur weil du dich persönlich angegriffen fühlst, als pot. werbeträger für malvorlagen seite!


1. hat der rhetorische Trick einer Frage 'nen Bart

2.


			
				auf Miniaturmaße (walter-lein)  geschrumpfter Dailerfuzzi schrieb:
			
		

> ist einem schon mal aufgefallen das in diesem forum werbung für dialerseiten in den adwords eingeblendet werden!?
> 
> ist aber eigentlich nur ein logischer effekt wenn einige in ihrer signatur die perfekten keywords welche eben die adwords bei so mancher malvorlagen seite zur anzeige bringen haben!!!!
> 
> schade dass diese adwords keine parnter id haben, würde mich echt interessieren wieviel umsatz ihr schon gemacht habt!


In den Absätzen 2 und 3 geht der Verfasser oben erkennbar von Tatsachen aus. Später muss er zugeben, den bewerteten Effekt nie selbst beobachtet zu haben. Allerdings gibt es Vermutungen zum Adwords-Phantom:



			
				Dailerfuzzi schrieb:
			
		

> glaubst du haben eher meine oder deine kommentare die Wahl der adwords ganz unten ausgelöst!?



3. Glückwunsch zur originellen Signatur. Wäre jeder Nutzer des Forums Verbraucherschützer, dann träfe das ja auch auf Dich zu. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt, wie sich Deine "Verbraucherschutz-Aussagen" in den Signaturen machen werden 

M. Boettcher


----------



## walterlein (30 April 2005)

In den Absätzen 2 und 3 geht der Verfasser oben erkennbar von Tatsachen aus. Später muss er zugeben, den bewerteten Effekt nie selbst beobachtet zu haben

---> arge wahrnehmungsprobleme prägen dein leben!  8) 

sicher schon im real life auch anderen aufgefallen! 

ich suche in den absätzen 2 und 3 nur eine Erklärung! Das Wort erklärung kannst du ja auf einen deiner heiß geliebten Wikipedia Clone nachschauen. Vielleicht findest du hier auch weitere Ausdrücke mit denen du deine gute Erziehung ausbauen kannst! hast du das auf der uni gelernt!?


----------



## walterlein (30 April 2005)

Dailerfuzzi, dem die Felle davon schwimmen schrieb 

auf Miniaturmaße (walter-lein) geschrumpfter Dailerfuzzi schrieb:


---> sogar über nacht an deiner Erziehung gearbeitet!? frage an die moderatoren: darf ich zumindest im gleichen Maß diesen feinen Herren beleidigen wie er es bei mir tut!?


----------



## Anonymous (30 April 2005)

Lern doch erst mal, ordentlich zu zitieren, damit deine Postings eingermaßen leserlich sind (Tipp: Es gibt eine Funktion namens "quote").


----------



## walterlein (30 April 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Lern doch erst mal, ordentlich zu zitieren, damit deine Postings eingermaßen leserlich sind (Tipp: Es gibt eine Funktion namens "quote").



ich hab mir absichtlich diese 2 stellen herausgeholt!


----------



## Anonymous (30 April 2005)

Hallo, jemand zu Hause, McFly?
Es geht nicht um die Stellen, sondern um deine unübersichtlichen Postings!
Schon mal aufgefallen, dass alle anderen Zitate in diesem Forum als solche erkennbar sind (hell unterlegt).
Dafür gibt es die Funktion "QUOTE" beim Schreiben eines Postings.
Kann doch nicht so schwer sein, funktioniert doch ganz ähnlich wie im DC-Forum.


----------



## Heiko (30 April 2005)

Nachdem der Thread von ausgewählten Persönlichkeiten nur noch dazu genutzt wird, sich gegenseitig zu beschimpfen habe ich dem mal ein Ende gesetzt.
Mal so als Tip: jeder angemeldete User kann PN ("Persönliche Nachrichten") an jeden angemeldeten User verschicken. Die eignen sich vorzüglich zum Flamewar, vor allem weil dann der Rest wieder ernsthaft diskutieren kann. Ist halt nicht so hübsch plakativ und öffentlichkeitswirksam (insofern für manche ein Ausschlußkriterium).


----------

